# Choosing a wether?



## HoosierShadow

Okay so, I'm wondering, especially for those of you who raise your own wethers. How young do you choose which ones your kids will show as wethers?

We don't have 'wether maker' genetics, but we have 7 nice bucklings, and my 3 kids want to show a wether.
The oldest baby is 4 weeks old <boer/toggenberg I think>, 1 that is 3 weeks old <75% boer, 25% nubian>, 2 that are 2 weeks old from a set of triplets <boer/kiko - her babies typically grow fast>, then 10 day old triplet bucklings <boer/nubian>.

Most likely my kids will just pick their favorite boy to show as a wether. 
But in case they have trouble deciding, I'm just not sure what to look for & when.
All the boys are growing well IMO.

We were talking about possibly listing the other boys on craigslist soon, in case someone wanted one as a possible 4-H wether project. Again, I know our goats aren't the wether genetic show stoppers, haha, but there are a lot of kids out there that just want a goat project, and some can't afford $200+ for a wether, which is what a lot of people told me they paid and some people said they may not show again unless they could find a cheaper goat for their kids.
So I kind of had that in my mind. That away if someone wanted one as a wether, we could wether all the boys at the same time, etc.
If they aren't sold, not a big deal.

So any suggestions/ideas would be great. I am mostly just curious what age you decide on your wethers.


----------



## ksalvagno

Can you keep 1 or 2 others that you think look good in case something happens to the ones that are chosen?


----------



## HoosierShadow

ksalvagno said:


> Can you keep 1 or 2 others that you think look good in case something happens to the ones that are chosen?


That's what I was wondering about today. I told my husband if we can afford to keep an extra 1 or 2, then maybe we should. The good thing is the kids will have other goats to show as well. My oldest daughter has a yearling doe, my son has 2-3 does he can show, my youngest daughter wants to show a doe and a market wether.

I just keep looking at them, and I just don't know...


----------



## Used2bmimi

I'm in the same boat here! What to do?...what to do?


----------



## Dani-1995

You want a long bodied, wide wether. You always want them to be wide topped and especially wide loined. The biggest problme I see with alot of wethers is they are way bigger in the front then they are in the back.. you want wider in the back or atleast even front and back. Wethers are typically tighter fronted and cleaner made but thats really only if you want to be really competive or you have a ton of master wether people... lord knows we do on our circuit! Its hard to even place top five here.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Our county has the biggest wether show in our county. Very competitive. My best friend placed reserve last year with her bottle baby that grew into a gorgeous giant lol.

Look from above on your boys. You're looking for a wether that looks like a tube from the top. You don't want them to look like a backwards hourglass. You're also looking for length and width, but unlike in breeding animals, you don't want your wethers to look so wide like bulldogs. You want their legs straight under them. I'll attach some pics of this years wether prospect. You'll see his top is big, and he's long, as well as having his legs under him and not being pinched in his chest.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

The shoulder area is the hardest part, especially when talking about your crosses with dairy. Our Boer/nubian crosses always give up a little too much above the shoulder area and will be a little too pinched. But what you really really don't want is some short little stubby thing, short legs and short length will kill you in the show ring. Of course, skin and bones isn't going to give you any better of a chance, but they have to have length to get near the top. I guess my point is long and a little slender can be better than really short and stocky. Of course best is really long and really stocky with really smooth shoulders and nice flat topline. LOL.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Here is an example of an 88%Beor/nubian cross that someone came by and picked out from our group of 20. What he will give up is a little shoulder from having nubian in him, but he has plenty of length and a really nice smooth side profile.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

this buckling is also 88% Boer and won champion light weight wether at his fair last summer. There were over 100 goats at the fair. pictures are of him and his sister at various ages. Does have white tags, bucks have orange tags.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

To answer your question directly we start picking ours by 6 to 8 weeks, if i wait too long I loose sales. We wean ata 8 to 10 weeks and kids start going home with the children by 10 to 12 weeks of age.


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I agree with the above - they need to be uniform from front to back as much as possible and width is very important. We have one wether that is an 88% boer/nubian and he is big boned, tall and long, but not a lot of width. However, he was my daughter's favorite out of our wethers so there was no persuading her otherwise!

Most breeders say you either pick them at a week old, or wait until 10-12 weeks old to decide - in between they go through weird growing stages!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much you guys are awesome!

The weather is supposed to be nice tomorrow, if we get a chance I'll have the kids hold the boys so I can get decent pictures.
My son has his heart set on showing a buckling we got for a doe who lost her babies.
My youngest daughter wants to show one of the boer/kiko triplets.

My oldest daughter was going to show the other boer/kiko, but we'll see. I'm thinking she should use one of the nubian/boer & boer cross boys, but if we get pics I'd love to hear opinions. Those boys will be 3 weeks old on Friday.

We aren't really into the competitive stuff like some of those kids/families <it's just too much IMO!>. I want my kids to do well, but I want them to have fun doing it.


----------



## Dani-1995

Look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Wow those are all wonderful kids! I think our boys are probably about average.
I don't expect them to be champion wethers or anything like that, but I do hope they do okay for the kids. They will have fun with them and to me, that's all that matters 

Right now the goal would be to show at a district goat show the last week of May.
If they show okay through the summer, then the kids want to go to State Fair. Even if we don't have show stopping success <haha>, I want them to get to experience it. So if all works out they can do that, and then sell their wethers at the 4-H auction in Sept.

I tried to get pics, but it was getting late, and the babies all decided they wanted to sleep lol
So my kids brought the triplets out to try to get...'something.'

These guys will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. Dam is nubian/boer and sire is boer

Lucky <this pic makes me LOL>



























Neddy


















Dusty









He was obsessed with her hood, so he wouldn't stand for her lol









Sam - his mom is out of the same mom as the babies above so the triplets would be...his uncles haha.
4 1/2 weeks old - twin


















Sorry I couldn't get better pics. I also know the triplets are still young, so they could change a lot in the next few weeks.

My 6yo daughter is going to use Rudy as her Novice Market wether, he's a triplet. He weighed 7lbs at birth, and at 3 weeks old he was 22lbs. He's cute, and just right for my daughter 









Sam on left, Rudy on right









Rudy on left, his brother, Parker on the right -- Parker was 10lbs. at birth and isn't growing as well as he was, so I'm keeping an eye on him, belly feels okay, but wow... 2-3 week growth was only 0.38lb! The other 2 were gaining nearly 1lb. a day!









Junior, will be my son's wether. He'll be 6 weeks old on Saturday. 
Sam on the left, Junior on the right.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Parker's sides look sunken. Is he getting any milk? That could be the problem. You could always put him on a bottle if that's the problem.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

they look nice Hoosier. Our goal is to have healthy growing goats that do okay. LOL. More important is our children learning from the experience and developing good ethics and work habits. Sometimes it is tough doing all the chores day after day after day. The children have learned at the end of the summer it paid off. Two years ago, my son worked and worked on his lamb and goat projects. It was just his second year and he was 10 years old. The earliest they can show at our fair is 9. We worked really hard on handling the animals and setting up. There were a few stubborn times during the summer while his father or I tried to give him instruciton and he got frustrated or seemed to think he was doing it the right way. At the end of the summer during the lamb show he placed 2nd overall in intermediate showmanship. We are talking a very very competitive show of 200 lambs being shown, 100 children in the competition. He place above many kids that were mucholder than him and had a year or two more experience. 
the judge said, "I have to say something about his young man standing in 2nd place. He is an excellant example of hard work. I can tell that he worked very very hard over the summer and it really paid off. His lamb responds with just a slight push or lean and sets up with out having to bend over and ever touch a foot." Yup, that was my son. The reason his lamb would set up like that is because at 9 years old and a 130 lb lamb he was too small to reach the legs. so we worked daily at the lamb responding to pressure movements. The lamb was also very cooperative. The same year his showmanship goat ate too many shavings and got sick. And he had to take out his other goat for the showmanship part of it and that didn't go so well. It was a really good learning experience for him. He kind of saw both ends of it. Sometimes you work and work and it pays off, sometimes you work and work and doesn't always go as well as you like. It was a valuable life learning lesson. He had a great time at the fair and actually stopped and thanked us for the time we spent working with him over the summer. 
I am almost done with my story, The next year the opposite happened and his lamb couldn't handle the stress of being at the show, she would actually bite him and try butting him, the goat did great and he placed 2nd in intermediate showmanship. 

That was a really long story. So very sorry for that. lol


----------



## Dani-1995

Neddy, Sam and Rudy are my favorites. If I was going to pick from them Rudy would be my choice.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

That is normal for a triplet, get him on a creepfeed area and he will make up for that quickly. I wouldn't assume at this point that he is going to stay small. Sometimes once they start eating creepfeed and after they get weaned they can change a lot one that was doing well on mom may slow down, but another one may really pick up on growth rate.


----------



## Jigglypuff598

I think they are all good looking goats. With the right amount of excercise and feed they should look great by fair time. Genetics does play a big part of it but it doesn't matter if you get a 100.00 wether or a 500.00 wether, if you don't excercise it and feed it properly your not going to win anything. Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Dani-1995

Jigglypuff598 said:


> I think they are all good looking goats. With the right amount of excercise and feed they should look great by fair time. Genetics does play a big part of it but it doesn't matter if you get a 100.00 wether or a 500.00 wether, if you don't excercise it and feed it properly your not going to win anything. Good luck!!!!!


Amen to that!! There is so much controversy over wethers... I don't care if you buy a Hummel goat, that doesn't mean your going to win. With wethers you have to start with good structure and build and feed and work it.


----------



## BCG

I really like Rudy.


----------



## miarenee

HoosierShadow said:


> That's what I was wondering about today. I told my husband if we can afford to keep an extra 1 or 2, then maybe we should. The good thing is the kids will have other goats to show as well. My oldest daughter has a yearling doe, my son has 2-3 does he can show, my youngest daughter wants to show a doe and a market wether.
> 
> I just keep looking at them, and I just don't know...


I would definitely keep an extra wether or two. I lost a weather at 2months old just got extremely sick and passed away in 24 hours. The nubian boer will probably be the most friendly as it runs in the dairy to trust and befriend the humans more easily.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much everyone I appreciate it! I'm going to start pulling mom aside and let Parker nurse by himself at least 3x a day. I do see him nurse though, and he seems fine. 
Parker was 10lbs at birth and Rudy was 7lbs. Rudy has been gaining about 6-7lbs a week, and was 22lbs on Sunday @ 3 weeks old. @ 3 weeks old Parker was only 20lbs. Their big sis, Pandora was 25lbs. @ 3 weeks old.
They are all eating or nibbling on grain, but when I am out there Parker is the least interested. They are stalled with mom at night, but get first dibs on her evening grain. During the day they are out all day and have access to the creep feeder. They do eat hay with mom and have hay in the creep area. 
Once we figure out what we can do with mom, we can let them out 24/7 -- she's a huge bully and will run the other does out of the barn 

I'm glad you guys like Neddy, because that's who my oldest daughter and I were talking about her using as her goat. 
Rudy is one of my favorites ♥ I just adore him, and hope he does well for my 6yo daughter. 

I agree about the kids needing to exercise and feed their goats right. We did decide we won't be trying any kind of show feed this year. We'll use our regular feed which comparing labels, isn't too much different, and add in something to help. I don't know anything about muscling, and this and that, haha. I want to try and keep it simple, and hopefully it will pay off


----------



## HoosierShadow

20kidsonhill said:


> they look nice Hoosier. Our goal is to have healthy growing goats that do okay. LOL. More important is our children learning from the experience and developing good ethics and work habits. Sometimes it is tough doing all the chores day after day after day. The children have learned at the end of the summer it paid off. Two years ago, my son worked and worked on his lamb and goat projects. It was just his second year and he was 10 years old. The earliest they can show at our fair is 9. We worked really hard on handling the animals and setting up. There were a few stubborn times during the summer while his father or I tried to give him instruciton and he got frustrated or seemed to think he was doing it the right way. At the end of the summer during the lamb show he placed 2nd overall in intermediate showmanship. We are talking a very very competitive show of 200 lambs being shown, 100 children in the competition. He place above many kids that were mucholder than him and had a year or two more experience.
> the judge said, "I have to say something about his young man standing in 2nd place. He is an excellant example of hard work. I can tell that he worked very very hard over the summer and it really paid off. His lamb responds with just a slight push or lean and sets up with out having to bend over and ever touch a foot." Yup, that was my son. The reason his lamb would set up like that is because at 9 years old and a 130 lb lamb he was too small to reach the legs. so we worked daily at the lamb responding to pressure movements. The lamb was also very cooperative. The same year his showmanship goat ate too many shavings and got sick. And he had to take out his other goat for the showmanship part of it and that didn't go so well. It was a really good learning experience for him. He kind of saw both ends of it. Sometimes you work and work and it pays off, sometimes you work and work and doesn't always go as well as you like. It was a valuable life learning lesson. He had a great time at the fair and actually stopped and thanked us for the time we spent working with him over the summer.
> I am almost done with my story, The next year the opposite happened and his lamb couldn't handle the stress of being at the show, she would actually bite him and try butting him, the goat did great and he placed 2nd in intermediate showmanship.
> 
> That was a really long story. So very sorry for that. lol


No worries, I was writing a book of a reply so I started over LOL!!

I agree, hard work pays off. Sometimes things happen though. Sorry your son's lamb became so nervous and mean at the show, some animals just can't handle that stress.
My daughters are 6 & 14, my son is 11 <12 in May>.
My 6yo showed in novice showmanship & market classes last year with her kiko/boer doe and had a BLAST. They were like two peas in a pod, constantly together. OMG, they were a trip. They were crazy about each other. 
She did all the hands on with her doe, all we did is help tell her what to do and how to do it <to the best of our knowledge HAHA!>. Considering she wasn't exercised/prepped like the other market goats, she did really well! 
I was really proud of how well she had her doe trained. 
Their first show was a trip though, I thought Oh Lord....help her LOL Her doe was running circles around her, I really thought I'd have to go rescue her & the entire time she was wearing a HUGE smile LOL She'd start to set up the legs <she was obsessed with that lol> and the doe would take off lol
But after that, her doe relaxed, and did great. She's do the little 'omg he touched my backend' dance, lol but otherwise she stood and walked just great for my daughter. 
Here's two of my fav pics 


















And a short video:

__
https://flic.kr/p/7590986136

My oldest two work very hard with their goats. My oldest daughters does gave her such a hard time lol She is showing one of them this summer, and I kept thinking...oh lord help her lol She'll be fine though. She did great setting up, but never liked to walk. She put her on the show collar yesterday and she did really well considering she hadn't walked her like that since the end of summer.
My son likes to goof off a lot, sometimes I'd toss my hands up and say I give up LOL 
He really gets into showing the goats, and tries hard. 
It's such a wonderful experience, and has really given them something to look forward too. They are not into sports, or other activities, and my oldest has ADHD that affects her learning <she's more on the level of my 11 son>, so this is great for her.

Ok there's my long post lol


----------



## caprine crazy

I am really leaning toward rudy and neddy. Neddy seems to have a wider rear end and Rudy is growing very well. Those are my top 2 anyway. I agree with doing it for fun. It shouldn't be all about winning. 4H and FFA were established to teach kids responsibility, not to be greedy.


----------



## HoosierShadow

caprine crazy said:


> I am really leaning toward rudy and neddy. Neddy seems to have a wider rear end and Rudy is growing very well. Those are my top 2 anyway. I agree with doing it for fun. It shouldn't be all about winning. 4H and FFA were established to teach kids responsibility, not to be greedy.


I totally agree. Some of those people just get so competitve, and seem a bit aggressive in the ring. Nice people though, but I never want to get that extreme I guess.
I'm with you and the others on Rudy and Neddy. They are two of my favorites. I know things can change by weaning, but for now, that's who I think the girls will be using 
We'll weigh them tomorrow.

Oh, and we're nursing Parker 3x a day now just to make sure he's getting enough. Mama has a heavy udder, so it's not like she doesn't have milk. BUT, I notice the doe nurses on one side and the boys take turns on the other side, and that side doesn't have as much, so when we nurse him we put him on the opposite side. I figured I'd have to do this, but was hoping he'd step it up and be more persistant with her. Neddy, Lucky and Dusty will harrass their mama if they arent' full.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

We had kind of a similar experience as you did with your youngest, but our son is now 11 going on 12 this spring. When he was 6 we bred a doe a little later to kid and crossed our fingers we would have a percentage doe for him to show in the open show at our fair. Really it is for adults and breeding farms, but his older sister who are 6 and 8 years old than him were getting to have all the fun in the show ring each season while he sat on the stands and played in the sawdust. 
He worked and worked with that little doeling, she was 4 months old by the time of the show. That little doe would drag him all over the yard. It was looking to be hopeless, but we kept practicing. We would go get her and tie her to the swing set by us and spend half a day hanging out with her, she had baths all the time. LOL. And I would show him how to set her legs and hold the collar. But still she would pull him and drag him to the ground if he didn't let go. 
Come show day we figured we would have to step in and help. 

NOPE!! that little doe did everything she was suppose to and had it been a showmanship class he would have won it hands down, even though there were many adults in the ring. 
He came out of the ring and said, "She is just like me. She doesn't listen at home but she listens when she is at school." 

Many people heard him as he walked out of the ring, There were smiles and laughter everywhere as people kept repeating what he said. 

He had a big smile on his face also, jut like your daughter. It was a priceless moment and one of the reason we do this every year.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Well, we banded the last of the boys yesterday evening! I feel so bad for them  Out of 7 boys we banded 6.

The youngest are 6 1/2 weeks old. They were getting big scrotoms so we knew it was time to do it.

My kids already have their wethers picked out <Junior, Neddy and Rudy>
But I really like Dusty too...I told my son if we don't sell him as a wether for the price we want, maybe he can be his backup wether. BUT, the problem with that would be who would take him in the ring  Right now there is only a 10lb difference with Junior being bigger since he is older <born on 12/29 and Dusty 1/18>.

Dusty is getting some nice width IMO, he has the widest chest of the wethers as well. Here are a few pics:

Dusty, Neddy and Lucky 


















He has his hair up...playing with Junior lol









Dusty and Junior LOL I posted these in the photo section, but had to post this again...I LOL every time I see this lol Especially since I know these boys are absolute lushes!









I don't have a good recent photo of the other boys, they are usually too busy playing or running over me <literately lol>.

We'll probably start weaning Junior, Rudy, and a couple of other older babies next week. The triplets above will be weaned in about 3 weeks. We're weaning between 9-10 weeks old.


----------



## HoosierShadow

20kidsonhill said:


> We had kind of a similar experience as you did with your youngest, but our son is now 11 going on 12 this spring. When he was 6 we bred a doe a little later to kid and crossed our fingers we would have a percentage doe for him to show in the open show at our fair. Really it is for adults and breeding farms, but his older sister who are 6 and 8 years old than him were getting to have all the fun in the show ring each season while he sat on the stands and played in the sawdust.
> He worked and worked with that little doeling, she was 4 months old by the time of the show. That little doe would drag him all over the yard. It was looking to be hopeless, but we kept practicing. We would go get her and tie her to the swing set by us and spend half a day hanging out with her, she had baths all the time. LOL. And I would show him how to set her legs and hold the collar. But still she would pull him and drag him to the ground if he didn't let go.
> Come show day we figured we would have to step in and help.
> 
> NOPE!! that little doe did everything she was suppose to and had it been a showmanship class he would have won it hands down, even though there were many adults in the ring.
> He came out of the ring and said, "She is just like me. She doesn't listen at home but she listens when she is at school."
> 
> Many people heard him as he walked out of the ring, There were smiles and laughter everywhere as people kept repeating what he said.
> 
> He had a big smile on his face also, jut like your daughter. It was a priceless moment and one of the reason we do this every year.


I thought I had replied, sorry I didn't! 
I think that was such a cute story about your son! The things kids say!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

They are looking great/. One of our problems is having everyone too close in size this year. We are trying to come up with a plan to help with this next year. 
Here are my son's two picks, I hope you don't mind me sharing them on here with you. One was born beginning of January and one the end of January, our fair is August 15th. His are different in size, but some of the others that I need to sell are really close to the same size and may be a problem for some of our sales.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Aww they are beautiful! I ♥♥♥ that second one! 

I totally understand about the size thing. I'd definitely keep Dusty so my son can show Dusty and Junior. But they are so close in size. 

Maybe you can divide your herd, and the does who usually throw faster growing kids breed them first, then breed the does who typically throw smaller kids later so that you can try to keep a gap between them? I know easier said than done.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

HoosierShadow said:


> Aww they are beautiful! I ♥♥♥ that second one!
> 
> I totally understand about the size thing. I'd definitely keep Dusty so my son can show Dusty and Junior. But they are so close in size.
> 
> Maybe you can divide your herd, and the does who usually throw faster growing kids breed them first, then breed the does who typically throw smaller kids later so that you can try to keep a gap between them? I know easier said than done.


yes, we are talking about trying to do something like that. Like maybe put half the does with each buck and then wait a month and put the other half in with the bucks. We have 3 herd sires, so it will be tricky. I love having htem all kid at the same time. Sure makes my job easier. but puts them all too close to the same size. making it even harder the fairs we sell to range from end of July to first week of September. That is a pretty big difference when you are shooting for a certain weight at the fair. I am worried a couple of ours are too darn big this year.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Here are some more pics from this morning.

Rudy, Dusty <standing up>, Lucky and Neddy









Rudy, Dusty and Neddy









Neddy









I wasn't able to get any of Junior.

I still really like Dusty, he's always been one of my favorites. I'm going to try and talk my daughter into showing him instead of Neddy lol

We're working on getting their pen ready for when we wean, we'll probably wean the older babies in the coming days, and Dusty, Neddy and Lucky in a couple of weeks. 
They sure are growing fast which is good, but I wish they'd stay little a while longer!


----------



## autumn_lankford

You want big bones, wide fronts, wide butts the fronts and butts need to similar in width, wide thick loin, over all long and lean. 
By the end of the show season you want them to be around 80-100 lbs. that way they have plenty of muscle but not to much fat


----------



## Crossroads Boers

My oh my have they grown!!! They look very nice! Good job feeding them! 

I'm really liking the looks of Dusty and Rudy the most...but I guess they are the ones pictured the best. I'm sure the others wethers are really nice too. It think Dusty would be a better choice for daughter to show IMO. He defintely looks bigger and more muscled than Neddy. But I don't know much about wethers...


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so much! My oldest daughter is going to show Dusty instead of Neddy! she's been working with him on lead training, and so far he's really starting to get the hang of it. 
Dusty and Rudy are probably our widest/thickest boys, although I think Lucky is going to be nice too, he's the runt of the triplets, but he's really starting to take off on growing! For some reason I didn't put up a picture of him.

I think they'll be fine for the kids. I do worry that Junior doesn't have much muscling, but he's my son's sidekick, haha. 
This is their first year with wethers, so I told them don't worry, we'll figure it out as we go, and if they like it, then we'll try to find ways to improve their babies for next year 

Edited to add:

Junior weighed around 51lbs. the other day when we weighed him, he's 11 weeks old. 
Dusty was 40lbs @ 8 weeks.
Neddy 39lbs.
Lucky 35lbs.
Parker 45lbs @ 9 weeks
Rudy 45lbs @ 9 weeks


----------



## Dani-1995

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks so much! My oldest daughter is going to show Dusty instead of Neddy! she's been working with him on lead training, and so far he's really starting to get the hang of it.
> Dusty and Rudy are probably our widest/thickest boys, although I think Lucky is going to be nice too, he's the runt of the triplets, but he's really starting to take off on growing! For some reason I didn't put up a picture of him.
> 
> I think they'll be fine for the kids. I do worry that Junior doesn't have much muscling, but he's my son's sidekick, haha.
> This is their first year with wethers, so I told them don't worry, we'll figure it out as we go, and if they like it, then we'll try to find ways to improve their babies for next year
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> Junior weighed around 51lbs. the other day when we weighed him, he's 11 weeks old.
> Dusty was 40lbs @ 8 weeks.
> Neddy 39lbs.
> Lucky 35lbs.
> Parker 45lbs @ 9 weeks
> Rudy 45lbs @ 9 weeks


I was hoping she would change her mind. Dusty looks more the part of a show wether though they are all nice.

I have to be honest, I'm a bit jealous. I haven't had wethers since.I.sold them for.market last october. But I get my big boys this weekend! I'm excited.


----------

